# 15 year old female vizsla



## Madiestan (May 7, 2020)

Hi there, is there anyone out there who has a vizsla as old as mine? My dog was bought direct from the source in Budapest and will be 16 (if she makes it) on the 1st August thus year. I would love to talk to anyone out an about about re their aging Viszla and swap stories... n chat... anyone out there?!! Jersey is the love of my life and is an incredible dog!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Welcoming you, and Jersey to the forum. How lovely you have been together for 15 years. 
My oldest Vizsla is 10 1/2. 
I do have Jasper (6 years old) at my home. His mother is 14, and from what I hear she is still quite the character. Still known for her counter surfing ways, that she passes on to her offspring.


----------



## vizslabruin13 (Aug 21, 2019)

Wow 16 years! that's amazing!

My pup is only coming up on 8-months and it would be amazing to have him as long as you've had Jersey.. Any tips on how you got Jersey to be so long-lived? what do you feed her/him? what's her/his exercise regiment looked like?


----------



## samdora7 (Jun 13, 2019)

That’s such a an amazing age! 
My vizsla is just a pup (9 months) but I’m still sharing the care for my family cocker spaniel together with my mom. 

She turned 16 in February and although she seemed a bit weak in the summer of 2019, she recovered very well and is now enjoying quiet days at home.

She has always been very active; joining my mom for running almost daily. My mom lives in a big city and she doesn’t dare to let her off leash nowadays but she still has regular walks. She is such a sweetheart! 


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Madiestan (May 7, 2020)

texasred said:


> Welcoming you, and Jersey to the forum. How lovely you have been together for 15 years.
> My oldest Vizsla is 10 1/2.
> I do have Jasper (6 years old) at my home. His mother is 14, and from what I hear she is still quite the character. Still known for her counter surfing ways, that she passes on to her offspring.





samdora7 said:


> That’s such a an amazing age!
> My vizsla is just a pup (9 months) but I’m still sharing the care for my family cocker spaniel together with my mom.
> 
> She turned 16 in February and although she seemed a bit weak in the summer of 2019, she recovered very well and is now enjoying quiet days at home.
> ...





samdora7 said:


> That’s such a an amazing age!
> My vizsla is just a pup (9 months) but I’m still sharing the care for my family cocker spaniel together with my mom.
> 
> She turned 16 in February and although she seemed a bit weak in the summer of 2019, she recovered very well and is now enjoying quiet days at home.
> ...


hi there, My vizsla is not 16 til aug 1st - she is still very active, wants to go walk, wags her tail, wants to swim in our pool if we show her the way in - gone are the days of her hurling herself from the side! she also loves to swim in the lake at the bottom of our garden. She is probably 80 per cent deaf now, so I cannot let her off the lead - incase her nose takes over!


----------



## Madiestan (May 7, 2020)

vizslabruin13 said:


> Wow 16 years! that's amazing!
> 
> My pup is only coming up on 8-months and it would be amazing to have him as long as you've had Jersey.. Any tips on how you got Jersey to be so long-lived? what do you feed her/him? what's her/his exercise regiment looked like?


not 16 yet - but I am hoping. Her diet - complete dog food and scraps! have always done it - she loves it. I used to live in Germany and the vet used to say what a healthy looking dog - amazing!! blah blah blah - then he would ask about her food and i would admit to scraps and he would say...no no no! and then I would retort but you said and congratulated me on her health - so sorry I am going to carry on. I give her scraps from our meal - but I cook most things from scratch so i know what she is having. I have always boiled any left over bones from chicken or steaks etc - in water, for the bone marrow...and she drinks that like there is no tomorrow - I swear by it!! I call it her chicken soup or soup! I also give her cheese as snacks - as she is not greedy and never over eats (wish I was like that lol) I also in her later yrs give her bolied eggs - she loves these too - and I give her peanut butter and also coconut oil placed lavishly on milk bones and also those menthol dental stick chews. I feed her in the am with dried food and 1 pill for her joints sprinkled on, and then scraps and treats at teatime finished off with her milk bone and dental stick... works for us..,


----------



## Scarletgirl (Jul 18, 2020)

My Vizsla turned 16 on May 5. We had a scare in February- she was bleeding from her spleen but turned out not to be hemangiosarcoma and it was benign- spleen removed. She got "old" quickly after surgery but still walks around. She is starting to get some dementia which I treat with cannabis. She is also starting to show some neurological issues with her hind legs. She can no longer jump on the sofa and her eyesight has deteriorated.


----------



## Madiestan (May 7, 2020)

Hi there Gabica, sorry to hear your dog was not well, how did you know? she had bleeding from the backend? and the vets confirmed this? how did they confirm not cancer? when you say got old very quickly, what do you mean? and how do you know re dementia, i would be interested to hear more if you do not mind sharing? and also very curious about the cannabis - how does this help?.. My female, Jersey, can still jump on the settee, but sometimes seems to not wnt to do it, so I lift her on. and her eye sight is going aswell, very cloudy in one eye, but she wato go for walks, eats fine and seems very happy still... i would love to hear more!


----------



## Scarletgirl (Jul 18, 2020)

Madiestan said:


> Hi there Gabica, sorry to hear your dog was not well, how did you know? she had bleeding from the backend? and the vets confirmed this? how did they confirm not cancer? when you say got old very quickly, what do you mean? and how do you know re dementia, i would be interested to hear more if you do not mind sharing? and also very curious about the cannabis - how does this help?.. My female, Jersey, can still jump on the settee, but sometimes seems to not wnt to do it, so I lift her on. and her eye sight is going aswell, very cloudy in one eye, but she wato go for walks, eats fine and seems very happy still... i would love to hear more!


I'm not Gabica but I think your note is directed at me... I knew she was bleeding because all of a sudden after a walk she collapsed and couldn't stand on her own. Her eyes were open but blank. I rushed her to emergency and they did an ultrasound and confirmed internal bleeding. They did an emergency splenectomy and the spleen was sent to UC Davis for a biopsy and confirmed it was not cancer. She was so lucky. 
The cannabis I use for her is 20:1. I purchase it at a dispensary in California. Several years ago I had a lab mix and she had osteosarcoma and I treated her with cannabis but she had the reverse since she had cancer- high THC/ low CBD. My lab got 1:1.
The 20:1 is very low THC, high CBD meant to take the edge off the anxiety and to relieve the arthritis pain.
My Vizsla has cataracts too and doesn't see that well either- definitely no depth perception and she bumps into walls. The dementia shows in the pacing. All day and night without the cannabis she paces non stop until she is so worn out she begins to fall from being so tired of pacing. And the whining comes with it. And she can no longer drink water on her own. She goes to the bowl, stands over it, may even put her head down but will not drink. it doesn't matter how much light is around the bowl, if I place water in different places or even put it up to her mouth. So now I have to syringe in water multiple times a day.


----------



## Madiestan (May 7, 2020)

Hi there thanks for your detailed ansa. Very helpful. Thank you so much.. is this cannabis allowed in Florida and where do you get it from. How old exactly is your girl? Did your vet say why she paces around all the time..my dog does not do that..although sometimes she seems to wander around as of searching for something but not enough for me to think she is traumatised or unhappy at all. Is this your first viszla? And what additional care d you do? Does she sleep a lot? Go for walks? This is my first dog n viszla and I want to prepare myself as much as possible in her care..I can't seem to find much info on the net! Kind regards sarah


----------



## Scarletgirl (Jul 18, 2020)

I don't know if cannabis is legal in Florida. Can you walk into a dispensary and buy product? In California we have dispensaries on every corner. The one I go to is called MedMen. My dog is 16 years 3 months. My vet said the pacing is a sign of dementia- and when I say pacing I mean she just walks all over the apartment like she is looking for something. Just keeps walking around and around and not settling down. When she was younger she used to love to jump on the bed, burrow herself under the covers and stay under there for hours, only to come out when she was hungry or thirsty. 
This is my first Vizsla. I formulate dog food for a living so I make all her food myself. I also add a lot of herbs and other supplements. She does sleep a lot and doesn't like to leave the apartment. I had to buy a cart and put her in the cart to take her out because otherwise she refuses.


----------



## Madiestan (May 7, 2020)

Ah bless her. Does she not walk anywhere now then? Do you think she is happy still and has quality of life? They say when the time comes we will know! I don't think cannabis is legal here yet..so defo not an option for me. Does your viszla have moles and lumps and bumps? Mine has a lot of lumpy moles and so forth but they don't bother her and my vet said leave alone.. I guess it is all about prolonging life and all about their quality. Mine still loves to be under covers and still likes to swim..I have a pool and live on a lake. And she still pulls on her leash if something catches her mose.... lol


----------



## Barbie01957 (Jan 31, 2021)

Madiestan said:


> Hi there, is there anyone out there who has a vizsla as old as mine? My dog was bought direct from the source in Budapest and will be 16 (if she makes it) on the 1st August thus year. I would love to talk to anyone out an about about re their aging Viszla and swap stories... n chat... anyone out there?!! Jersey is the love of my life and is an incredible dog!!


----------



## Barbie01957 (Jan 31, 2021)

Madiestan said:


> Hi there, is there anyone out there who has a vizsla as old as mine? My dog was bought direct from the source in Budapest and will be 16 (if she makes it) on the 1st August thus year. I would love to talk to anyone out an about about re their aging Viszla and swap stories... n chat... anyone out there?!! Jersey is the love of my life and is an incredible dog!!





Madiestan said:


> Hi there, is there anyone out there who has a vizsla as old as mine? My dog was bought direct from the source in Budapest and will be 16 (if she makes it) on the 1st August thus year. I would love to talk to anyone out an about about re their aging Viszla and swap stories... n chat... anyone out there?!! Jersey is the love of my life and is an incredible dog!!


----------



## Barbie01957 (Jan 31, 2021)

Madiestan said:


> Hi there, is there anyone out there who has a vizsla as old as mine? My dog was bought direct from the source in Budapest and will be 16 (if she makes it) on the 1st August thus year. I would love to talk to anyone out an about about re their aging Viszla and swap stories... n chat... anyone out there?!! Jersey is the love of my life and is an incredible dog!!


----------



## Barbie01957 (Jan 31, 2021)

My Nellie will be 16 in April. Which I know will be impossible. I love her dearly. But good days and bad days are almost even now. She's had Alzheimer's for several years and I've had to hand feed. She's got hip dysplasia. I rescued her and brother from backyard breeder. She's my 4th Vizsla. I was willed my first as her owner past away and she lived with me when owner traveled. My 2nd was rescue from kill shelter. He had 2 days! Shisha got lymphosarcoma and chemo didn't work. She was 12+. Then I lost Remington at 12 we were playing ball and he sat down and looked worried. Checked his gums and ear flaps white as white. Rushed to U of MN. Spleen ruptured prognosis if I did splenectomy..3months. then in 2017 Winchester fainted one night..rushed to U of MN. His left side of heart quit working. He needed to see heart specialist, pacemaker and an oncologist. I tried to manage as he was almost 13. Now Nel, Nelliekins, Nellie but really Benelli is my last girl. She rocks it at 15 3/4.


----------

